# Ultra DMA Einstellungsprobleme



## Lukaro (8. März 2005)

Ich habe heute mal zufällig in dem Hardwaremanager nachgeguckt (von XP) und festgestellt, dass meine (relativ neue) 120GB Samsung Spinpoint und nagelneuer dvd-brenner im DMA2-modus laufen, mein 1jahr alter toshiba m1712 dvd-player aber nur im poi-modus.

Ich dachte, das sei der grund, weswegen er dauernd nur mit 3mb/sec liest (mein brenner schaft 18 laut sandra oder so), aber als ich den player dann auch auf "dma, wenn verfügbar" gestellt habe, lief er zwar laut anzeige auch mit ultra-dma2, aber las immernoch mit knapp 4mb/s.

Board AsRock K7VT2 (100% gleiche einstellungen bei player und brenner)
WinXp
Athlon XP 2000+
512 sdram

hat jemand ne idee, was da los ist?

Lukaro


----------

